
The killing of Népszabadság, Hungary’s biggest opposition paper - ericdanielski
https://www.direkt36.hu/en/ilyen-volt-a-nepszabadsag-halala-belulrol/
======
bayareanative
The fourth estate is not just under attack, it's virtually abandoned. Only
sustainably non-profit, worker-owned and subscriber-funded news can do the
job, because ad-supported journalism leads to coziness with political/economic
power and corporate advertisers.

~~~
chpatrick
In Hungary's case the threat is a massive state-funded propaganda machine
pretending to be the press. How do you fight against that, especially if no
one wants to pay for subscriptions?

